# 33 feet (10 meter) card cut



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Here's my first attempt at the 10 meter card cutting qualifier with my Milbro Joker.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was a very good effort! I have a couple of suggestions for your video. Pay very careful attention to the requirements as set out here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/58170-beginners-card-cut-competition/

In particular, since you are placing the camera behind you when you shoot:

1. After you place your card in the catch box, BACK AWAY with the camera to the place where you are mounting the camera, keeping the card in view at all times.

2. If you take more than one shot, you must walk the camera forward after each shot to show that the card is not damaged; then back away again to your shooting position, keeping the card in view at all times.

While I am at it, I would suggest you enter the beginners card cut competition. Try cutting the card at 6 meters ... 20 feet. That will get your confidence up, AND you will be in line for the prizes. You can always do the 10 meter shot after you do the 6 meter shot and that will get you your badge. But once you qualify for your badge, you will not be eligible for the prizes for the beginners card cut.

In any case, good on ya for giving it a try. Just keep shooting, and you will get this.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Charles said:


> That was a very good effort! I have a couple of suggestions for your video. Pay very careful attention to the requirements as set out here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/58170-beginners-card-cut-competition/
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles for the tip. I will give it another try keeping the competition rules in mind . I appreciate it .

Berk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

